# Nitecore - NFF01 (the liquid mixer)



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-do-you-diy-enthusiasts-think-about-this.t37304/#post-531642

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Looks good but I found a milk frother works perfectly


----------



## Morph699

milk frothers tend to incorporate too much air which i have heard 'damages' or breaks down nicotine. 

Where can i get one of these?


----------



## Nightwalker

Morph699 said:


> milk frothers tend to incorporate too much air which i have heard 'damages' or breaks down nicotine.
> 
> Where can i get one of these?


This statement is true to what I've heard too. But I personally don't add NIC to my juices till they have steeped. Honestly I don't know why I do it like that but I just always have.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Nightwalker said:


> This statement is true to what I've heard too. But I personally don't add NIC to my juices till they have steeped. Honestly I don't know why I do it like that but I just always have.



Adding nicotine to a mix after it has steeped mutes the flavour in the mix.


----------



## Nightwalker

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Adding nicotine to a mix after it has steeped mutes the flavour in the mix.


How so? I honestly don't see why it would?


----------



## Nightwalker

If you blend a complete mix containing the entire amount of VG, PG (if needed), and flavors at 0mg nic, it is now a complete recipe. Any adding at this point will dilute the flavor and literally require a steep all over again, yes.

But I make my juice as if the NIC was there, then steep.


----------



## Bearshare

price ?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Bearshare said:


> price ?


@Bearshare r1600


----------



## Raindance

incredible_hullk said:


> @Bearshare r1600


Gasp! Gurgle, choke choke, cough! I'd rather continue doing it by hand. A good shake followed by time in a dark closet. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare

Raindance said:


> Gasp! Gurgle, choke choke, cough! I'd rather continue doing it by hand. A good shake followed by time in a dark closet.
> 
> Regards


Would the heating and spinning not help with steeping 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Bearshare said:


> Would the heating and spinning not help with steeping
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


@Bearshare , many opinions on the topic but after all has been said and done I think the consensus is that there is no replacement for the passing of time. Had a home made one of the above and it may have improved steeping by 5 or 10% but ended up not worth the extra cleaning and effort so rather just align your mixing schedule to accommodate the steep time required.

I mix three bottles of my ADV at a time and mix again shortly after opening the second bottle. This way I am kind of sure the new mix will only be used after at least ten days. Works a charm.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB

Bearshare said:


> Would the heating and spinning not help with steeping



Yes, and also with destroying your flavour. As a new mixer, I was faced with two choices:

1) Spend thousands on doodads and mess around with speed-steeping techniques when most top mixers say the risk of mucking up your juice far exceeds the potential reward of reducing steep time slightly. Or
2) Mix more than I vape. If I vape 50ml a week, mix 60ml a week.

It wasn't a hard choice. So now, as I put away a freshly-mixed juice into the steeping cupboard, knowing that I have enough juice on hand not to have to touch it for three months, I hum this little tune to myself:



It's a good motto to live by. I mean, what is Keith Richards by now if not "well steeped"?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

